# Paph Lady Isabel X hangianum



## tcw (Apr 5, 2013)

The first bloom.


----------



## labskaus (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow. Very nice. Not a colour I would expect from this mating, though.


----------



## AquaGem (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow... nice........ I want.. where to get from?


----------



## emydura (Apr 5, 2013)

Lovely colour and shape. You couldn't hope for better.


----------



## Dido (Apr 5, 2013)

wow I would not expect this color, I really like it


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 5, 2013)

Must have been a very red hangianum - wonderful flower (bet that's one in a hundred)


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 5, 2013)

on a vini Delrosi and bingo!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 5, 2013)

It did come out wonderful.


----------



## Cheyenne (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh my...... That is absolutely the best multi x parvi cross I have ever seen. The shape could not be better. And what can you even say about the color. It is perfect. That needs an award. I usually don't like these crosses.


----------



## Susie11 (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow. That's a winner. I can't believe I picked the hangianum x Mystic Isle instead of this one last year. I feel such a fool now. Oh well, another for the wish list.


----------



## Ayreon (Apr 5, 2013)

Wonderful! I have that cross as well but still waiting for it to bloom. What is the LS of your plant?


----------



## fbrem (Apr 5, 2013)

sweet!!!


----------



## tcw (Apr 5, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> Must have been a very red hangianum - wonderful flower (bet that's one in a hundred)



Yes,it is from a red hangianum ( Sorry! it is one of two :rollhappy


----------



## tcw (Apr 5, 2013)

Ayreon said:


> Wonderful! I have that cross as well but still waiting for it to bloom. What is the LS of your plant?



One of the LS about 40 cm.


----------



## tcw (Apr 5, 2013)

AquaGem said:


> Wow... nice........ I want.. where to get from?



I got it from Iway Shen. Maybe you can order from him.


----------



## Carper (Apr 5, 2013)

Fabulous bloom with rich colours. Great.

Gary
UK


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2013)

Sweeet!! Yay Parvi hybrids! :evil: :evil:


----------



## Trithor (Apr 5, 2013)

I would never have anticipated this result from the cross. The colour is incredibly uniform. You can just discern the Lady Isabel in the dorsal, but only just! Wow, this is great!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 5, 2013)

OMG ....I need one....


----------



## MorandiWine (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice! Love the cleft chin.

Tyler


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 5, 2013)

i think that is super fantastic!


----------



## tcw (Apr 6, 2013)

Full bloom. DS6.1cm NS16.5cm


----------



## monocotman (Apr 6, 2013)

Stunning.
Has the look of an awardable flower,
David


----------



## Paphiolive (Apr 6, 2013)

Very nice. It's particular.


----------



## wjs2nd (Apr 6, 2013)

Very nice!!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 8, 2013)

Its different 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## tcw (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## raymond (Apr 11, 2013)

nice


----------



## Plantinmybag (Oct 10, 2022)

Just wondering if you have a full size protrait of the plant with its leaves?


----------



## LadySlipper (Oct 11, 2022)

The post is quite old and the OP was last seen in 2017. Tried PM?


----------



## McPeg (Oct 11, 2022)

Beautiful!


----------

